# Sponsoring Wife - Timeline



## BobMc (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Gang, new to the forum, had a good read around and i've spent some time researching on CIC too, anyhow, I gained citizenship thru naturalization in 1984, and I've been back in ireland since, with the recession and all we're considering a move back to Ontario, my wife works for a large multinational and the offer of a job swop or transfer to a sister company would swing our decision for sure. From my research it appears I can sponsor her as a citizen and also both our children (7 and 4), whats the time line on an application from CIC it seemed really long but I do believe you must apply for PR for her also at the same time is speeds up the process slightly can anyone confirm. Also we'd like to hang onto our house (maybe go interest only and save up) or rent it out anyone any experience in this, 
any help appreciated


----------



## oopsbuddy (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Bob, Assuming your circumstances are similar to mine (see my previous posts if you wish), you have several options. Firstly, you can apply for citizenship for your kids as they were born to a Canadian citizen parent. I sent my kids' applications off in April, and they are now in process. I believe it could take the rest of this year, and maybe some of next year before they get their certs of citizenship, after which they can apply for Canadian passports. I hope it concludes before the end of this year though!!

Re your wife: If you intend to emigrate soon (I will explain the different circumstances later if you want to defer the trip) you can apply to sponsor your wife for Permanent Residency. A wise and helpful Moderator here (Auld Yin) has quoted recently - "Getting PR status is running, I believe, 6-9 months, but the medicals take place before the end of timescale so you'd have to allow for that." Your wife will then have to "land" in Canada within 12 months of the date of her medical, to activate her PR visa, and then be in Canada for 2 of the next 5 years to satisfy its conditions. However, if you (like me) may wish to get the legals sorted out so that she can accept work immediately (as and when...!) and then defer a decision to relocate, your wife will not have to be in Canada for the "2 out of 5" years rule as long as she is with you (a Canadian citizen living outside Canada). 

I hope that is helpful,, because it is certainly all fresh in my mind at the moment!

Best of luck


----------



## BobMc (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks for that, so get the ball rolling per se is what you are saying, then if and when its approved regards medical etc, take a visit over (does it have to be together) thus activating the PR card and she'd be free to apply for work or suggest in our case to the company hey can I get a job in Canada and by the way I have a PR card already sorted, am I on the right track? another problem has just raised its head in that I'm struggling to find my citz cert and card another 7months it appears for that, at this rate either us or the kids will be to old to want or be able to go


----------

